# ...and you thought the 1911s were exciting.



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

http://www.guns.com/2018/01/31/cmp-99000-garands-are-back-from-overseas-update-on-1911s/


I’ve actually seen these guns.
(Long story warning, but that’s how I roll)

I think I mentioned it here before, but I was in the PI two summers ago and got a tour of their stores of M1s.

When we gave the Phils M16s after Vietnam, they built arsenals for the M1s we gave them after WWII. Now, in the GWOT era, they’re a front-line, with Abu-Sayef in their backyard, they upgraded to M4A1s, and are putting their M16s into the arsenal space. The M1s had to go somewhere.

Back in 2014, I had a project state-side that put me in close contact with several Phil officers. I became particularly friendly with a retired general who became the civilian PM Soldier-Weapons (he was a resolute gun-guy, and quality whisky fan). One weekend during the project, we broke off, drove the 4 hours to get to my place, and spent the weekend rooting around in my safes and out on my range.

At some point, we got to talking/shooting M1/Carbines, and he told me about their arsenal-full that was about to be orphaned. Their PMSW office had reached out to the US government to inform them that they intended to send back their WWII-era lend-lease M1s and M1 Carbines, and were told that the American People didn’t want them back.

Now, granted, the American People had basically given the Phillipine People the rifles with no specific expectation of getting them back, but, according to the terms of the agreement, the stated intent was that they were to return them when they were done with them. Under the old SOP, they would be shipped back and turned over to the DCM (a program which the General had an endless fascination with). Well, apparently the Obama administration didn’t see things the same way as the Truman administration did, and decided that there was no good use for them here.


So...the Phils had a conundrum. They expected us to send over shipping containers, at our expense, to return the M1s, and now were being told that we didn’t want them. In order to make room for the M16s, they were going to have to pay to destroy 150k (the number the PM gave me at the time) rifles. They were doing cost analyses on everything from grinding them up for recycling, to dumping them in the ocean- either way, a not-inexpensive exercise that hadn’t been budgeted for. The PM and I shared a profound sadness for all those rifles, whatever was going to happen to them.


Then, the following year, I was in the PI for most of the summer, and got to link up with the General a couple weekends. One day, he took me into the arsenal to show me the M1s we’d talked about. We spent every bit of 12 hours walking the racks, taking stuff apart, and even shooting some. There was everything from matching-numbered Winchesters that had never seen a battlefield to depot refurbs (that would never have passed Springfield or Anniston checks) with names and kill counts carved into the stocks. We even tied on a decent drunk there with the NCOIC’s desk bottle, lamenting the rifles that were going to get ground up (the disposal method they’d decided on) and had to have his wife come pick us up.

Now, by some seemingly unpredictable shift in American politics, they’re coming back. I don’t need another M1, but I’ve got to get at least one of these.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is great news


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot stuff another rifle into my gun safe. I already have four M1s (one by each of the four US military manufacturers). However, I am addicted. I may have to try and get one of the CMP M1s when they become available. I do have a total of five sons and son-in-laws to pass down to, dontchaknow.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wait you mean your daughters and daughters in law don't get one also , seems unfair Women should have M1s also


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Have absolutely zero use for one, but would still like to have one.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe the best use is to have a proper 4th of July celebration , get out and ring some steel , your likely to get hooked


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Being a young kid, I preferred the M-14. Now I regret the many deals I could have had on the old war horse M-1 Garand.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Is CMP the only way to access these rifles? Any guess on cost?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This may give you an idea. The prices on their current M1s are listed here ==> http://thecmp.org/cmp_sales/rifle_sales/m1-garand/


----------

